# Joining box sides to solid base?



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Need a little advice on what's probably simple joinery. 

I don't usually do small "fine" woodworking projects, but I'm building a couple of simple jewelry boxes as gifts. Here's a rough pic of the design:









The base and lid are solid wood, about 3/4. The sides are solid, also, but much thinner (3/8" & 2/4). I plan to hand cut dovetails(wish me luck) for the sides, but have no idea how to mount the sides to the base. I'd like to avoid screws. 

The overall size is about 12" x 7". Do I need to worry about seasonal movement?

Can I just glue the sides right to the base? Do I need some sort of support? I don't have a biscuit cutter or dowel jig, so I'd like to avoid those 2 if possible.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider using your TS (or a router) for simple straight edge rabbets to be cut to the thickness of your side panels. Be certain to make them a "tight fit", then glue, and clamp together. Be safe.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

When I made a couple of similar style recipe boxes, I routed out the middle of the bottom so that the sides would fit in the hole I created. It was about 1/4" deep. I used a template to clear away the bulk of the wood, chiseled the corners square and smoothed out the cut marks. You do have to be precise with your hole size. If the hole is too small, the sides won't go in. If the hole is too big, you won't be able to hide the gap.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. So basically, just dig out a little "trough" for the box sides to drop into and glue 'em down. Seems like it should be easy enough to accomplish with a sharp chisel. 

*So no worries about seasonal movement, then?* I know they're small, so there's probably very little movement, but I just don't want them to pull apart and look like crap...


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't glue mine in. They just float in there.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

NickDIY said:


> Thanks for the advice. So basically, just dig out a little "trough" for the box sides to drop into and glue 'em down. Seems like it should be easy enough to accomplish with a sharp chisel. So no worries about seasonal movement, then? I know they're small, so there's probably very little movement, but I just don't want them to pull apart and look like crap...


As long as the cross grain area is small, seasonal movement won't effect the glue joint. It should not be an issue on those boxes.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mort said:


> I don't glue mine in. They just float in there.


That only works when the bottom is enclosed by the sides. He wants the bottom to stick out past the sides.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Tman1 said:


> That only works when the bottom is enclosed by the sides. He wants the bottom to stick out past the sides.


I knew that. In my defense, I was probably drunk when I typed that.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Mort, you're excused. I was probably drunk when you typed that, too 

Thanks, all, for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you could also attach a 1/4" filler to the bottom, equal to the inside dimensions of the box. then attach the sides to the filler with a brad/pin nailer.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried cutting the dovetails last night. Man, it is so much harder than it looks. 

I was hoping to be done with those last night and move onto the mounting, but 2 tries ended up bad. I finally blamed my dull tools and spent 2 1/2 hours sharpening.

Unfortunately, I'll probably find out that I suck just as bad with sharp tools as the semi-dull ones I used last night....


----------

